# Employment Verification----for 189



## AussiGuy (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi All,

Today my current employer have received mail from

Visa Officer
Referrals Team
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Australian High Commission, New Delhi

for verification of following information:
1. Job commencement date; 
2. Relieving date, if applicable; 
3. Position title(s) held during the course of employment; 
4. Duties performed; 
5. Number of hours worked by him in a week; 
6. Full time or part-time employee; and 
7. Salary drawn

Could you also confirm whether the person who has signed the letter is authorized to do so?

There are concerns on genuineness of the letter, hence grateful if you could confirm authenticity of the attached documents. 
We would request you for an early response.

*What if my current employer wont reply to above mail will that affect my visa application to get granted ?is it necessary for my current employer to respond ? I am concern because my current employer doesn't want me to leave company where I am currently working. *


----------



## AussiGuy (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi All,

Today my current employer have received mail from 

Visa Officer
Referrals Team
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Australian High Commission, New Delhi 

for verification of following information:
1. Job commencement date; 
2. Relieving date, if applicable; 
3. Position title(s) held during the course of employment; 
4. Duties performed; 
5. Number of hours worked by him in a week; 
6. Full time or part-time employee; and 
7. Salary drawn 

Could you also confirm whether the person who has signed the letter is authorized to do so? 

There are concerns on genuineness of the letter, hence grateful if you could confirm authenticity of the attached documents. 
We would request you for an early response. 


What if my current employer wont reply to above mail will that affect my visa application to get granted ?is it necessary for my current employer to respond ? I am concern because my current employer doesn't want me to leave company where I am currently working.


----------



## chetan chavda (Apr 30, 2016)

AussiGuy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my current employer have received mail from
> 
> ...


Dear Friend,

It is the duty of employer to reply this e-mail. If they are not doing then your file take more time to grant visa and unnecessary delay. I have faced same problem my 1st employer replied them after 1 month and i am still waiting for visa. So convince them and R u getting visa or still waiting please reply and any information please share it

Thank you,

Chetan


----------



## AussiGuy (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi Chetan,

Yes my employer replied to mail and visa has been granted .


----------



## Nehamehra84 (May 18, 2016)

Hi. How did u get to know that they marked mail to ur employer?


----------



## singh4347 (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi,
please someone help me in this regard, as I have been working as software developer for a small company and they do no have an HR department, all the administrative work is managed by the Owner of the company. So, as I am confused as someone mention that during visa processing they might go for verification, and i don't have HR. What should i do?


----------



## Arvindx7 (Jun 23, 2017)

AussiGuy said:


> Hi Chetan,
> 
> Yes my employer replied to mail and visa has been granted .


Hi I am Rajendiran and just started out the PR process for Australia. Just to clarify, was there any physical verification visit by any authorities !! 
Because some say that verification was done physical visits.


----------

